# Problema con freshclam

## Vento

salve a tutti.

il mio problema è il seguente: quando tento di aggiornare le definizioni dei virus di clamAV ho questo errore

```

ClamAV update process started at Sun Dec 31 13:19:02 2006

ERROR: Can't query current.cvd.clamav.net

WARNING: Invalid DNS reply. Falling back to HTTP mode.

Reading CVD header (main.cvd): OK (IMS)

main.cvd is up to date (version: 41, sigs: 73809, f-level: 10, builder: tkojm)

Reading CVD header (daily.cvd): OK (IMS)

daily.cvd is up to date (version: 2314, sigs: 6689, f-level: 9, builder: ccordes)

```

e le definizioni non vengono aggiornate.

Qualche idea?

Grazie in anticipo

Enrico

----------

## .:chrome:.

è evidentemente un problema di DNS

divresti consultare l'output di dig, e magari usaredei DNS diversi

----------

## Vento

ma c'è da settare qualche file di configurazione?

io non ho mai usato clam e non ho idea di come funzioni   :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Vento wrote:*   

> ma c'è da settare qualche file di configurazione?
> 
> io non ho mai usato clam e non ho idea di come funzioni  

 

non è un problema di clam. a me quell'indiirzzo viene risolto correttamente.

prova a cambiare DNS

[polemica] da alcuni giorni tutta l'internet italiana è in ginocchio per colpa di telecom, legalmente proprietaria delle linee ATM, che nonostante incassi valanghe di soldi con servizi pessimi, li usa per finanziare le ville dei suoi pezzi grossi, invece che per potenziare una rete di telecomunicazione inferiore anche a quelle dei paesi dell'america latina. in particolare il servizio DNS è uno di quelli che sta soffrendo più di tutti. sono semplicemente schifato e mi complimento con chi finanzia questo scempio con le varie Alice ADSL [/polemica]

----------

## X-Drum

oltre a seguire il consiglio di .:chrome:. ti suggerirei di settare nel tuo 

/etc/freshclam.conf come segue:

```
# Uncomment the following line and replace XY with your country

# code. See http://www.iana.org/cctld/cctld-whois.htm for the full list.

# Default: There is no default, which results in an error when running freshclam

DatabaseMirror clamav.mirror.garr.it

```

questo è l'output dell'ultimo update fatto da un mio server (poche ore fa):

 *Quote:*   

> Received signal: wake up
> 
> ClamAV update process started at Sun Dec 31 12:14:40 2006
> 
> main.cvd is up to date (version: 41, sigs: 73809, f-level: 10, builder: tkojm)
> ...

 

----------

## Vento

Con questo dns

```
DatabaseMirror clamav.mirror.garr.it
```

sembra che qualcosa sia cambiato, infatti ha scaricato dei dati.

Il problema rimane sempre qui:

```
ERROR: Can't query current.cvd.clamav.net
```

Infatti quando tento di fare una scansione mi compare:

```

LibClamAV Warning: **************************************************

LibClamAV Warning: ***  The virus database is older than 7 days.  ***

LibClamAV Warning: ***        Please update it IMMEDIATELY!       ***

LibClamAV Warning: **************************************************

```

C'è per caso una lista di dns che posso consultare?non ho idea di dove posso trovarne!

Grazie per la pazienza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Vento wrote:*   

> Con questo dns

 

quello non è il DNS, quello è il server!

i DNS li imposti in /etc/resolv.conf

e queste sono concetti basilari sulle reti!

----------

## Vento

questo è il mio resolv.conf

```

nameserver 192.168.0.1

localhost 127.0.0.1

GenTooVenTo 192.168.0.4

```

cosa c'è di sbagliato?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Vento wrote:*   

> questo è il mio resolv.conf
> 
> ```
> 
> nameserver 192.168.0.1
> ...

 

in /etc/resolv.conf dovresti tenere solo entry di tipo nameserver o search

devi rimuovere le entry "GenTooVenTo" e "localhost" (per cose di questo tipo si usa il file /etc/hosts)

EDIT: ma il tuo nameserver è 192.168.0.1? o meglio all'indirizzo 192.168.0.1 c'è un dns server?

----------

## Vento

la mia rete domestica è così composta:

192.168.0.1 -> router

192.168.0.2 -> un pc con windows

192.168.0.3 -> un pc con windows

192.168.0.4 -> GenTooVento ke è il pc sul quale ho l'antivirus

----------

## X-Drum

 *Vento wrote:*   

> la mia rete domestica è così composta:
> 
> 192.168.0.1 -> router
> 
> 192.168.0.2 -> un pc con windows
> ...

 

bene immagino che sul "router" ci sia un server dns o al limite anche solo un resolver,

nel caso tu abbia un server dns ti suggerirei di creare una zona e di popolarla

con le tue macchine, nel caso tu non disponga di un server dns, puoi sempre modificare opportunamente

il file /etc/hosts (o il file corrispondente per windows) delle tue macchine

----------

## Vento

ma la cosa che non riesco a capire è come può la mia configurazione di rete incidere sul funzionamento dell'antivirus....

ora ho sistemato i file resolv.conf e hosts ma continua a non funzionare  :Sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Vento wrote:*   

> ma la cosa che non riesco a capire è come può la mia configurazione di rete incidere sul funzionamento dell'antivirus....

 

O_o come puo??

tutti gli antivirus che si rispettino (a prescindere dall'os che si usa) sono fortemente dipendenti dalla connessione ad internet

nessun update definizioni => scansioni inefficaci o potenzialmente inutili

giustamente clamav si lamenta: non riesce ad aggiornare le definizioni.

----------

## Vento

ok, e fin qui ci siamo!

ma il pc si connette tranquillamente a internet.

riesce a pingare e se non bastasse ho appena eseguito un emerge world.....

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Vento wrote:*   

> ok, e fin qui ci siamo!
> 
> ma il pc si connette tranquillamente a internet.
> 
> riesce a pingare e se non bastasse ho appena eseguito un emerge world.....

 

ciò non toglie che quella configurazione è SBAGLIATA

configura in modo corretto la rete e l'antivirus non avrà problemi di connessione

----------

## Vento

allora non so proprio cosa sbaglio....ho letto un milione di howto e ho seguito alla lettera......

ecco i miei file di configurazione:

```

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="GenTooVenTo"

```

```

# /etc/conf.d/domainname

DNSDOMAIN="MSHOME"

```

```

# /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 192.168.0.1

```

```

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1     localhost

# Imaginary network.

192.168.0.2             LANPARTYVENTO.MSHOME LANPARTYVENTO

192.168.0.3             PCBANCA.MSHOME PCBANCA

192.168.0.4             GenTooVenTo.MSHOME GenTooVento

192.168.0.5             VentoMacBook.MSHOME VentoMacBook

```

```

#/etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

```

questo è quanto.

MSHOME è il gruppo di lavoro che adoperano i pc windows per la condivisione.

Ho un router/switch a 4 porte a cui i miei pc sono collegati, che serve per il collegamento ad internet. 

192.168.0.1 -> router

192.168.0.2 -> un pc con windows

192.168.0.3 -> un pc con windows

192.168.0.4 -> GenTooVento ke è il pc sul quale ho l'antivirus

192.168.0.5 -> Mac portatile, connesso con wireless al router

----------

## .:chrome:.

non mi pare ci siano grandi errori, a parte quella bestemmia che avevi messo in resolv.conf

prova a fare un dig verso current.cvd.clamav.net

----------

## Vento

```

GenTooVenTo ~ # dig current.cvd.clamav.net

; <<>> DiG 9.3.2 <<>> current.cvd.clamav.net

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 35707

;; flags: qr rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;current.cvd.clamav.net.                IN      A

;; Query time: 3998 msec

;; SERVER: 192.168.0.1#53(192.168.0.1)

;; WHEN: Sun Dec 31 16:31:38 2006

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 40

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

fantastico. direi che è ora di cambiare DNS

http://www.mooseek.com/tecnologia/schede/00000035.htm

ti consiglio quelli del NIC

non ho ancora capito se hai un router o un modem, in base a cosa hai devi inserirli nel computer o nella configurazione del router

----------

## Vento

Ho cambiato il dns (prima non ne avevo nessuno, era assegnato automaticamente).

Ora sembra che sia cambiato qualkosa.

```

GenTooVenTo enrico # dig current.cvd.clamav.net

; <<>> DiG 9.3.2 <<>> current.cvd.clamav.net

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 62295

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;current.cvd.clamav.net.                IN      A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

cvd.clamav.net.         7200    IN      SOA     ns1.clamav.net. hostmaster.oltrelinux           .com. 2006060044 1800 900 604800 7200

;; Query time: 169 msec

;; SERVER: 192.168.0.1#53(192.168.0.1)

;; WHEN: Sun Dec 31 16:53:54 2006

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 105

```

Ma il problema rimane.....Dà sempre lo stesso errore.

Io ho un router comunque, le ho modificate la le impostazioni (dns).

Non ne vengo fuori :s

----------

## .:chrome:.

non hai una risposta, ma almeno hai l'indicazione dell'authority

a quanto pare hai impostato come DNS un DNS server, invece che un resolver, e non vengono risolute le richieste ricorsive

----------

## Vento

nel link che mi hai postato ci sono solo DNS server...dove lo trovo io un resolver?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Vento wrote:*   

> nel link che mi hai postato ci sono solo DNS server...dove lo trovo io un resolver?

 

il link che ha postato .:chrome:. è un link contenente dns servers, e si riferiva alla configurazione del DNS server

della tua lan: è un dns server e non un resolver, quindi le query verso il tuo dns server (interno) falliscono

poiche non effettua ricorsione verso altri dns server.

devi quindi configurare il tuo dns server come resolver o configuralo in modo da ammettere ricorsione

----------

